# Make Your Own Chocolate Truffles



## fiction_writer (May 6, 2011)

Hope you enjoy this recipe


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

these look so yummy!! thanks!

  	oh btw me and hubby made your salsa dip thing the other day - sooooo good but so bad!


----------



## fiction_writer (May 6, 2011)

LOL so glad to hear that you liked it


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 12, 2011)

new video link added


----------

